
Ask HN: My Show HN post won't show. Could it be? - keywonc
My friend had posted the project here without asking me and then deleted the post.<p>Could it be the reason why my submission doesn&#x27;t appear? Am I doomed from submitting it to Show HN now?<p>This is what I submitted https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11800148. It was titled &quot;Show HN: Goodbye Gun Stocks.&quot;
======
DanBC
For this kind of thing it's always a better idea to email hn.
hn@ycombinator.com

They don't get to see everything, and will probably miss this.

And dang is always happy to fix things if there are problems, and to let you
know what's happened.

------
gus_massa
Another possible explanation is that the automatic spam filter detected some
strange pattern, for example a lot of upvotes from just created accounts. Did
you share the HN post in tweeter or something?

------
keywonc
It appears my account is ok, so I am guessing my domain has been blocked.

~~~
shilman
When I turn on showdead in my profile settings I can see your post marked as
[dead]. So it is a problem with the domain.

See this post for details:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1691145](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1691145)

~~~
keywonc
Thanks for checking. So it's really been blocked!

It could have been my friend, or a anyone else -- in our case there are (pro-
gun) people who are hostile toward our project as well.

This is really unfortunate, if it's so easy for anyone to sabotage your domain
or project.

